# Unlocking VZW Galaxy Nexus for GSM carriers?



## jpc477 (Aug 12, 2011)

Hey everyone! Not sure if this can be done or not, but I have a Galaxy Nexus that's currently locked to Verizon. I'm no longer using it as I've upgraded to another phone but I was curious as to whether or not it could be unlocked for use with other carriers. It's rooted and the bootloader is unlocked. It's also running a custom 4.1.2 ROM that has network settings for GSM and CDMA. However when I put a GSM SIM card in it, it didn't find service. I didn't expect it to, but was curious enough to give it a try! ;-) Anyway, my question is, is there a way to unlock the phone for use with other carriers including GSM carriers, and if so, how? I know it's been done with other VZW phones such as the Razr & the Bionic, I just wasn't sure if it could also be done with the Galaxy Nexus. Thanks in advance for the input!


----------



## Mellen_hed (Aug 11, 2011)

I don't believe the Verizon nexus has the proper radios for gsm services

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## GqSkrub (Jan 9, 2012)

This cannot be done. Sell your phone and use it to buy a GSM phone.


----------



## erockk13 (Sep 14, 2012)

Different radio hardware bud.. Settings are there cuz ROM developers release ROMS on both versions so they just leave them in there..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## gi812 (Jun 14, 2011)

im going to germany soon, i believe everyone else is the world is pretty much on GSM except Verizon, correct? I am fine without internet, but i guess GSM/CDMA also applies to cell service/reception?


----------



## esteway.619 (Dec 14, 2011)

You can't. Verizon is CDMA so it won't work. Only reason the Verizon nexus has a sim card is for the 4g. But just because it has a sim slot don't mean u can just slap any sim card and boom! Done. I wish it was that simple.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

